# Lowe Roughneck 16'



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

not a bad little setup


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Add motor and fish. It really looks good enough to me. Id hate to add a lot to something that is so nice being simple.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I dig it! Basic oyster busting hull!


----------



## last_flat (May 13, 2007)

Carpeted out the front deck and painted and covered platforms. 
















Next up rear deck and transom painting.


----------



## last_flat (May 13, 2007)

Got most of the work done, just need to find a 40hp Tiller.
Here's a photo timeline, it was fun refurbish it with my son.
It's will be his first boat and he's very excited about getting a motor and taking her out !


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

In the great words of Outkast.... 
So fresh and so clean, clean.... 

Good work!!


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow. Do you know "Last Flat" was Flip Pallot's name for his skiff?

Do you know Flip?


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good lookin skiff man, simple and sweet!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Great looking boat looks very shallow. With all you've put in it it may quieter than a standard aluminum boat. I really like the platforms. Did u make the front one or is it aftermarket


----------



## last_flat (May 13, 2007)

I don't know Flip but I used to see his Wind River down at Flamingo a long time ago and loved the name. My son and I took the boat to Flamingo yesterday for the 1st fishing trip and he got a glades slam. We powered it with a new Merc. 40 tiller and couldn't be happier. Good hole shot and a top end of 33 mph. The towers came with the boat. The front one is huge...43" wide! Here's a few pics.




































Looking forward to a great winter down in the glades!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Real nice! I dig aluminum. You're Lowe is sweet, Oysters beware!


----------



## blittle (Jun 3, 2012)

Great job. I love a good aluminum skiff.


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Now your talking rely looks great.


----------

